# Which detangler do you use?



## tessybear

I am a bit overwhelmed at the choice of detanglers in my local pet store. I couldn't find Tropiclean that people talk about but there were loads of others. What do people use that they can recommend?


----------



## JoJo

I use Pet Head Fur Ball ... spay it on Honey's matts when her coat is dry and it does help, plus smells yummy  

Review here .. http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/10/pet-head-fur-ball-product-review/

I love this range


----------



## MillieDog

I was wondering this too. Also, does anyone use a conditioner on the coat when shampooing? If so which one?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Julia has a full 4 part video of a Yum-Yum groom on the CCGB - and finds Tropiclean works wonders. Both the shampoo and the D-Tangle solution work especially well as thre is no soap or detergents in it...and smells great x

Stephen x


----------



## MillieDog

Jukee Doodles said:


> Julia has a full 4 part video of a Yum-Yum groom on the CCGB - and finds Tropiclean works wonders. Both the shampoo and the D-Tangle solution work especially well as thre is no soap or detergents in it...and smells great x
> 
> Stephen x


Do you know if the D-Tangler goes on the wet fur, or sprayed into dry fur?
I've seen the videos, a few months ago, they were very useful


----------



## lady amanda

The D-tangler, can go on either way....the D-Mat goes on wet and rinses out.


----------



## Janev1000

Funny I was thinking about these products today too! After Biscuit's groom his coat is now becoming very curly in places - although not matting yet.


----------



## Mogdog

MillieDog said:


> Do you know if the D-Tangler goes on the wet fur, or sprayed into dry fur?
> I've seen the videos, a few months ago, they were very useful


Oh I think you must have seen the Buzz video a few months ago .... the Yum-Yum video is new!

The Tangle Remover can be sprayed onto wet or dry coats, the D-Mat goes on wet and is rinsed (like in the video). I haven't tried this yet, but it looks good. I can recommend the Tangle Remover though, I use it a lot!! 

Sue x


----------



## Jukee Doodles

MillieDog said:


> Do you know if the D-Tangler goes on the wet fur, or sprayed into dry fur?
> I've seen the videos, a few months ago, they were very useful


Buzz's groom was a few months ago - Yum-Yum got the full treatment a week or so ago.

D-Tangler can be dry or wet and diluted too ! 

Stephen x


----------



## Sezra

I am really confused! Are you talking about the Tropiclean Detangler and Dmatt? If so aren't they the same products? According to RL Pet products they are?


----------



## lady amanda

They are different....it is hard to understand...I bought both.

There is the D-Mat detangler...it comes in a spray bottle...and it can go on dry or wet...

Then there is the D-Mat....which has to be diluted...this goes on wet, and rinse out...then comb the dog.


----------



## colpa110

I use Pethead fur-tastic conditioner....smells great!! I also have the 
D mat detangler but don't use it much.


----------



## Sezra

Oh I see, because it says the 473ml size Dmatt is now the detangler spray I presumed it was the same...which is kind of is but the spray is the diluted version of the big Dmatt bottle?


----------



## Sezra

colpa110 said:


> I use Pethead fur-tastic conditioner....smells great!! I also have the
> D mat detangler but don't use it much.


I quite fancy trying the pethead stuff as my tropiclean has run out. It took so long to get it last time!


----------



## colpa110

I have three kinds of pet head shampoos in addition to the conditioner...
I think it's quite expensive though ( About £9.00 per bottle if I remember
rightly)...they all smell really good


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> I use Pethead fur-tastic conditioner....smells great!! I also have the
> D mat detangler but don't use it much.


I have used this too .. just ordered the 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner Pet Head Double Dipping, so I will let you know if that is a good option for cockapoo coats 

Heres my furtastic review: 
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/27/grooming-products-for-your-dog-jojo-tested/

Here is where I am getting Double Dipping from:
http://www.feedem.co.uk/dog-c1/dog-...ning-shampoo-double-dipping-2in1-475ml-p17395


----------



## lady amanda

Sezra said:


> Oh I see, because it says the 473ml size Dmatt is now the detangler spray I presumed it was the same...which is kind of is but the spray is the diluted version of the big Dmatt bottle?


Hey, No they are still a different product...one is a leave in,,,the other is a wash out....The detangler (d-mat is written on the bottle small) is the leave in.
The D-Mat is a wash your dog, then apply d-mat, then rinse out, then brush dog.


----------



## MillieDog

Thanks for all the advice. Sounds like Tropiclean need to rebrand some of their products to prevent confusion. D: I wonder if they'll be at Cruft so I can take a look.

Mind the Pethead sounds promising too.

I didn't realise their was a new grooming video out, I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## lady amanda

No kidding with Tropiclean! even the distributor that I got it from hadn't a clue what I was talking about....I ended up with an endustrialsized d-mat. which will likely last all of my dog's life....and then I got the doggy boutique to get in the detangler


----------



## colpa110

JoJo said:


> I have used this too .. just ordered the 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner Pet Head Double Dipping, so I will let you know if that is a good option for cockapoo coats
> 
> Heres my furtastic review:
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/07/27/grooming-products-for-your-dog-jojo-tested/
> 
> Here is where I am getting Double Dipping from:
> http://www.feedem.co.uk/dog-c1/dog-...ning-shampoo-double-dipping-2in1-475ml-p17395


I completely agree...lovely soft poo's ...oops that doesn't sound right....but I'm sure you know what I mean


----------



## Mogdog

Sezra said:


> Oh I see, because it says the 473ml size Dmatt is now the detangler spray I presumed it was the same...which is kind of is but the spray is the diluted version of the big Dmatt bottle?


That is confusing! I think they are two different products, looking at this link (scroll down to nearly the end). 

http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/dogs/brands/tropi-clean

Hope this helps. S x


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> I completely agree...lovely soft poo's ...oops that doesn't sound right....but I'm sure you know what I mean


Lovely soft poo's ... works for me Colin lol 

Soft and sweet smelling poos will do


----------



## curt3007

Sezra said:


> I am really confused! Are you talking about the Tropiclean Detangler and Dmatt? If so aren't they the same products? According to RL Pet products they are?


As far as I can see the d- tangler is the same as the d -mat. They used to sell the d mat in a small amount (don't do that now) instead they have put it in a bottle and that is now the d- tangler (hope that makes sense)


----------



## curt3007

d mat is fab by the way


----------



## lady amanda

The detangler is actually a different product...one is a wash out one isnt


----------



## curt3007

lady amanda said:


> The detangler is actually a different product...one is a wash out one isnt


not if you look carefully, somewhere is says that they no longer sell the smaller version of the dmat as it is now sold as the spray , will try and find exactly what it says


----------



## curt3007

This is what it says on rlp website:

A revolutionary way to remove mats, tangles, undercoat and loose hair from your pet's coat. Use D-Mat to cut your brushing time in half, while reviving damaged coats, restoring elasticity and leaving hair with a healthy shine. (473ml has now changed to Tropiclean Tangle Remover - see below)


----------



## Mogdog

lady amanda said:


> The detangler is actually a different product...one is a wash out one isnt


Yes, that's what I had thought Amanda. I don't rinse the Tangle Remover but believe D-Matt needs rinsing off?

Very confusing .... they need to be clearer!!


----------



## lady amanda

You most definetly have to rinse d-mat....and not the tangle remover...I have both


----------

